# Think I need more cups!



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

I've noticed a few posts on the forum about cups. If you buy good coffee you want something nice to drink it out of. Here is my cup collection, including 6 new espresso cups and saucers from Caffe Ginevra. The other espresso and cappuccino cups are from Bei & Nannini in Lucca while the two little espresso cups on the right I got recently in Italy. Forget 'upgraditis', I have 'coffeecupitis'!

Interested to see other cup collections!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm a massive d'Ancap fan, their cups are just stunning to hold, behold, pour and drink coffee from! Their patterned stuff is lovely but way out of my cup budget! That said, I'm a fan of simplicity and you just can't beat plain white porcelain!


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

I agree, d'Ancap are lovely cups. I do like the simple white however. Good size, weight and size of handle. Just enjoyed a nice espresso out of one. I could be in Italy!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Check out Coffee hit, they have most of the d'Ancap Palermo range, which are what i have except the espresso and latte cups for which i decided on Inker. Fancy latte cups are a waste of time anyway as the only ones using them are the odd latte drinking guest!

Its a good time to be alive isn't it!

In Italy though, going on what people have said, you will struggle to find a place doing great coffees! Funny really, the birthplace of espresso being overtaken by the likes of us! I think places do exist but you have to seek them out.


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Strange, the first coffee I had in Italy was a few years ago in Florence. Stupidly went to a cafe on one of the piazza's and had a rubbish cappuccino at about 5 euros. Great location though. Couple of days later, nipped in to some little cafe in some little back street and had a stunning espresso for about 1 euro. I guess like many places, avoid the tourist centre and seek out the little traditional places where the locals go. There is something magical however about sitting outside a little cafe in Italy drinking coffee wathching the world go by. La dolce vita indeed!!


----------

